# Preset Folders - Expand all/Collapse all functionality?



## Bluebamboo (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm on LR 4.4, it gets tedious scrolling through presets once you've expanded a few preset folders with lots of presets, is there any quick command or keyboard shortcut to Expand all/Collapse all preset folders?

 Or a command to expand one folder and collapse all the others?
Some help from more experienced LR users would be appreciated!
From what I can find this functionality is not possible.


----------



## Bluebamboo (Sep 8, 2013)

No one?


----------



## clee01l (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.  I know of no quick command to expand or collapse develop presets.  I created a new folder for containing just my favorites.  By labeling it something like "0.00 Favorites" it goes to the top of the preset folder list.  Then, I drag and drop frequently used presets into that folder. LR makes copies of the Original LR presets which I can then rename if I like.  I have about a half dozen of these frequently used presets. Some from LR, some that I've developed.  By expanding this "favorites" folder and collapsing all others, I have the ones that i need at hand and the others are buried out of site.


----------



## Bluebamboo (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a shame!
There is a command like that for the develop panels, you can alt click on a panel and it expands that module and collapse all the others. But it doesn't work inside the presets panel itself.
I'm still hoping that maybe someone else may have the hidden answer to do this


----------



## clee01l (Sep 8, 2013)

Bluebamboo said:


> That's a shame!
> There is a command like that for the develop panels, you can alt click on a panel and it expands that module and collapse all the others. But it doesn't work inside the presets panel itself.
> I'm still hoping that maybe someone else may have the hidden answer to do this


Consider what you have is an improvement.  Until version 4, Develop presets were not even nested and "User presets" always fell below "Lightroom Presets" in the list.  In the "Quick Develop" drop down list in Library, there was absolutely no nesting at all and user presets were listed well below the bottom of the dropdown list window.  Adobe will make improvements if users ask for them.  What you see today was the result of user suggestions for improvement to version 2.  At the top of this page there is a link to the feature request  submission on the Adobe site.  I encourage you to propose your feature request there.


----------



## Bluebamboo (Sep 8, 2013)

I did a feature request  submission, also asked for nested preset folders... lets hope!


----------



## Bluebamboo (Sep 5, 2016)

Has there been any updates on this, especially the expanding/collapsing of Preset folders?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 6, 2016)

No changes, sorry Bluebamboo


----------



## Bluebamboo (Sep 12, 2016)

That's sad, if you have lots of presets and folders it can be a real pain to close them all to make the Presets Pane manageable after a hunt for that elusive preset.
Is there any hack that you can use to just collapse them?


----------



## clee01l (Sep 12, 2016)

Bluebamboo said:


> That's sad, if you have lots of presets and folders it can be a real pain to close them all to make the Presets Pane manageable after a hunt for that elusive preset.
> Is there any hack that you can use to just collapse them?


I created a new folder in the presets panel and named it "00.1 User"  so that it would be the firsts folder in the sorted list. Then I dragged a copy of my most used/favorite presets to that folder so they would be available and easy to get to.  All of the other folders I keep closed.


----------



## Bluebamboo (Sep 12, 2016)

clee01l said:


> I created a new folder in the presets panel and named it "00.1 User"  so that it would be the firsts folder in the sorted list. Then I dragged a copy of my most used/favorite presets to that folder so they would be available and easy to get to.  All of the other folders I keep closed.


I do something similar to that but it doesn't help if I do need to go hunt through the other folders.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 12, 2016)

Bluebamboo said:


> I do something similar to that but it doesn't help if I do need to go hunt through the other folders.


Maybe you just need to expand your list of favorites/most used.   There is no way to get around scanning for some seldom used preset.  

I find that since I set up the special folder, that I seldom use any preset in the develop module.  I do apply a preset on import and it comes from the favorites list. It is assigned through an Import preset and never changes.


----------



## Adele (Jan 10, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> No changes, sorry Bluebamboo


No ability to nest keywords  into subfolders either?


----------



## clee01l (Jan 10, 2017)

Adele said:


> No ability to nest keywords  into subfolders either?


Keyword can have a nested hierarchy.  You can collapse or expand any that you choose.


----------



## Adele (Jan 10, 2017)

clee01l said:


> Keyword can have a nested hierarchy.  You can collapse or expand any that you choose.


Oops, my bad. I meant to ask about nested presets, particularly develop presets.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 10, 2017)

Adele said:


> Oops, my bad. I meant to ask about nested presets, particularly develop presets.


You can Compartmentalize develop presets into folders.  You can even put them into subfolders of subfolders.  However, LR will sort all sub folders into top level folders in the Preset Panel.  If you want certain presets to be at the top of your Alphanumerically sorted Preset list, Assign the folders names that will sort to the top. (I begin my folder names with numbers).
Take a look at the Finder listing of my Develop presets and compare it to the Folder panel Listing


----------



## Adele (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks for the info, Cletus.  I was hoping that a subfolder would show up as subfolder in the Folder Panel listing!  Will think about how to best organize.  There is a plug-in called "Any Preset" from John Ellis.  Have you tried it?  Do you know if this will allow for presets to show as nested in the Folder Panel?  Many thanks, Adele


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 11, 2017)

None of the plug-ins allow additional nesting in the Develop Preset panel, sorry Adele. John's preset allows additional nesting, but only in its own window.


----------

